# 4 moms and babies, liverpool, nova scotia, CAN



## twitch (Jan 4, 2007)

crosspost from: viewtopic.php?f=27&t=4292&st=0&sk=t&sd=a&start=15

original message:
Found this ad on the internet (kijiji Halifax) :
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Looking for homes for some baby rats...I also have 3 male rats that I am looking for homes for...if you are a snake lover...yes you can have the 3 males for feeders...please e-mail me if you are interested! These guys do make great pets!!!

http://halifax.kijiji.ca/c-pets-to-give ... dZ47301015

------------------------------------------------------------
turns out that the owner purpoefully bred thee rats. when the pet store fell through she decided she had enough of rats completely and needs to find homes for all of them. the adult males have been adopted out. 

please respond in the original thread on jorats if interested or able to help these babies.


----------

